

Ask HN: Is there a way to know if someone has commented on any of your (old) posts? - superkarn

Sometimes I come across old HN threads that I find fascinating.  When I reply to a comment, is the author of the parent post notified so that, if they choose, they can continue the discussion?
======
jpd
They aren't notified about it, but they can see if anyone has replied by going
to their past comments list (linked from their profile) and looking for any
changes.

------
brk
No.

~~~
superkarn
Would you find such a feature to be useful?

~~~
Shamiq
Useful, indeed. But necessary? Nope.

